# Brand New colnago C59 Rear Der. Hanger



## gofast2wheeler (Oct 13, 2011)

Hi everyone. I was wondering is it common for a brand new bike to have a rear der. hanger not straight when it is new. I did not check my hanger for straightness. I am having issues with my Campy Record EPS shifting consistently and it was brought to my attention the hanger might not be straight and local mechanic said he has never seen a brand new bike with a straight hanger from the factory including madone 7 series bikes. I was wondering what other peoples experiences were with their new C59.

Mar


----------

